# rib rub???



## dewberry (Mar 21, 2009)

does anyone konw of a good rib rub?
i am looking for something sweet, maybe with brown sugar???


----------



## m1tanker78 (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry dude, I can't use the search function for some reason. I don't use brown sugar in the rub because it tends to burn easily. It's better to slather a little BBQ sauce on them at the end. Other than that, just use a little of each of your favorite seasonings.

Tom


----------



## mnola917 (Mar 21, 2009)

Heres a personal favorite:

3/8 cup Paprika
3 TBSP Brown Sugar
3/8 Cup Dry Mustard Powder
1 1/2 TSP Garlic Powder
1 1/2 TSP Celery Seed
1 1/2 TSP Sea Salt or Non-Iodized Salt
1 1/2 TSP Ground Thyme
1 1/2 TSP Ground Marjoram
1 1/2 TSP Coriander
3/4 TSP Cayenne
2 Cups Cane Sugar, or Granulated Sugar
1/2 Cup Seasoned Salt
1 TSP Ground Allspice
1/2 TSP Ground Ginger
1/4 TSP Ground Cloves

It makes about 3.5 cups.  If you want a spicy variation (which I highly recommend) you can add:

2 TBSP Black Pepper
1 TBSP Cayenne
1 TBSP Dried Jalapeno Powder

******* Its not good on the grill though, only in the smoker or else the sugars are going to burn.


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 21, 2009)

Jeff's rub is a highly recommended rub. You can't go wrong with it, and it helps support the site. I don't like using sauce on my ribs much at all. Rather a good rub "makes its own sauce".

www.smoking-meat.com/


----------



## mikey (Mar 21, 2009)

*For a stock out of the box sweet rub, you might want to give Adkins Western Style Barbecue Seasoning a try. It's pretty sweet tasting. It was given to me to try from a friend in Dallas, Tx. www.adkinsbbq.com My personal favorites are Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning or Zatarain's Creole Seasoning. As a side note, you can sweeten up the Creole Seasoning with a spritz of apple juice before foiling.*


----------



## meowey (Mar 21, 2009)

Here's mine!  Hope you try and like it!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


2 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons brown sugar
2 tablespoons ground cumin
2 tablespoons chili powder
2 tablespoons freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper
1 tablespoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground allspice
¼ cup paprika


----------



## smoke freak (Mar 21, 2009)

Try using turbinado sugar instead of brown sugar. It doesnt burn as easily.


----------



## justinhart (Mar 21, 2009)

Which (in case anyone doesn't know) is "Sugar in the Raw" or any other type of Hawaiian, unbleached sugar.


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 21, 2009)

We like Curious Aardvark's rub with cherry smoke.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Justin, was actually looking at rub recipes and wondered what turbinado was.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 16, 2009)

>>>a good rub "makes its own sauce".<<<

amen to that!


----------



## rivet (Apr 16, 2009)

Agreed. 

Meowy's got the rub, too.


----------

